# Yet another what anodized color accents on a matte black bike!



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Just pulled the trigger on a new full suspension bike. Bike shop is ordering it from Trek. It's stealth matte black. To be announced! 

It will be an addition to my stealth fleet. So I'm thinking of going ano purple or gold but leaning towards purple. I normally like my pedals black, but I may go with purple pedals with purple lock rings for grips and purple seatpost clamp. 

Please post pics of your matte black bike with purple accents.

Sent from my C6916 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe_Re (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't have a pic handy, but this is one someone took.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10211159307844318&set=t.1300664335&type=3&theater

Get a gold chain, it looks boss.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

^link goes to the link clicker home, not a bike photo
Sorry, this content isn't available right now


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Go with what you want but it seems purple and red are the expected colors; go green!


----------



## Joe_Re (Jan 10, 2011)

127.0.0.1 said:


> ^link goes to the link clicker home, not a bike photo
> Sorry, this content isn't available right now


Weird, when I clicked on it, it right to the photo. Maybe because I'm me, I don't know?


----------



## Joe_Re (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## bplaizier (Feb 1, 2011)

Just did a goggle search and just some of what I found.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N915A using Tapatalk


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Red! No, blue!!

Auggghhhhhh!!


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

Figure out what you want and make sure your color is available. I found that when I chose orange, it limited my options as certain companies do not do that color. Red seems to be the most popular.


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

I've done the ano red, blue and green already!

Thanks for the photos, guys! Though I was hoping to see some of your personal bikes 

I'm going more for a subtle accent look, so probably no purple rims  I remember seeing a few bikes here with color pedals that add to the color theme and really liked the look. So I'm probably going for color pedals in addition to key accent points such as lock-on grips, seatpost clamp, and....

I usually do skewers, but the bike I'm getting has the thru axle thing front and back.

Nplaizer: those pics or very convincing! I'm shooting for more of a deep purple like in those photos.

Sent from my C6916 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

djork said:


> ...I'm going more for a subtle accent look, so probably no purple rims  I remember seeing a few bikes here with color pedals that add to the color theme and really liked the look. So I'm probably going for color pedals in addition to key accent points such as lock-on grips, seatpost clamp, and...


Good call on the rims. IMHO, moderation is key. As you say, these are intended to be "accents". A little goes a long way. That Transition build likely evolved into an obsessive challenge - search the universe for all bike components in anodized purple... I have a set of purple onodized Onza bar ends from the mid 90s that I could have helped the owner out with...

I went for a murdered out matte black look with a just a bit of green accents, which you have already done.

Good luck with the build! Have a blast OP.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I say go all black, or use silver as an accent.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

John Kuhl said:


> I say go all black, or use silver as an accent.


black with silver is pretty badass


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Is the new "to be announced" full squishy bike from Trek? It's not all black, and already has an accent color 

But I vote gold, especially if it has Fox Kashima coating on the stanchions.


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Silver accent is kinda boring  I did try the all black look on a bike I used to have but I got bored and added red accents.

Here's my Cannondale Bad Boy commuter with ano green bits



Specialized Rockhopper (one of my fav bikes) with ano blue bits


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

Not exactly what you looking for, but close to


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Turquoise and mint are sweet on black and relatively new to anodizing. Pewter or gun metal are nice too.
Why no true yellow anodizing?


----------



## tealy (Mar 7, 2013)

okay


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Thing about adding too many anodized parts in one color is getting them to match in the same shade. My GF is into the whole color matching on her bikes. One red and the other blue. They are in different shades...even from the same company.:skep::smilewinkgrin:


----------



## karmaphi (Mar 19, 2018)

I once joked to a bike shop owner that they should have a wall full of anodized bits for sale, for blinging out bikes. They had a knee-jerk reaction and outright said _"NO!"_. For context, it's kind of ghetto in the area his shop serves. He did later argue that it's difficult to find colors that match between different brands (e.g. light shades of red and blue on suspension parks, deep polished blues and reds on CK headsets).

That said, good luck with your project.


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

ehfour said:


> View attachment 1191046
> 
> 
> View attachment 1191047
> ...


Sweet! I had thought of getting color grips but decided against it because they get dirty and look like crap after a while. So it's just black grips with color rings. Dig the color pedals/grips concept.

Agree about getting ano parts that match. Cannondale couldn't even get their ano lime green consistent! The grip lock rings are a nice rich green but the seatpost collar is a pale green--and both are Cannondale brand! I was a bit annoyed considering that I paid a pretty penny for the seat collar.

Who knew pimping your ride with ano parts is ghetto! I can't help it, I'm into ano bits on bikes!

Sent from my C6916 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Not matte black...but went red, thought of purple but couldn't find decent deals. Almost done!


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Small coloured parts make a black bike more exciting for sure. But best to keep it small parts I think, ano rims are too much almost.

I did purple hubs, headset spacers, and chain ring up front. That's it. Happy with it.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Flat black with gloss clear and red accents (seat post clamp, ring, spacers and pedals).


----------



## jbadger1977 (Jan 17, 2015)

Can't go wrong with red.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

✔I like red accents against black the best.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> ✔I like red accents against black the best.


Yep, "never goes out of style" I would get sick of purple, lime green etc. They're like a mullet, so great for a while...


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

I agree about red accents. The bike in my avatar was matte black with ano red bits. One good thing about ano red is that I've had good experience getting shades that were pretty much consistent. Plus, ano red is easy to find!

Anyway...picked up bike yesterday and first...drum roll, please...PURPLE parts were pedals. Here's the bike straight out of the shop.

Got ODI lock-on grips with purple lock rings that need to be put on soon.









Sent from my C6916 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Looks nice, just be careful about over accenting it. In my opinion a common mistake many make. Especially against black, every accent sticks out so much against black that going overboard in my opinion looks too busy.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks sweet! Congrats!


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks, guys! Yesterday I swapped bars for a narrower bar. The stock 750mm bar was too wide and too high for me. There weren't too many options for a narrow 35 bar, but I did find one that fit the bill in terms of length, rise, and cost. Controltech MST 710mm 0 rise. It's a lot lighter. Now everything on the bar looks snug and not so spaced out.

The Fuel EX has a high cockpit, made even higher with a bar with 15mm rise and three 10mm spacers under the stem. Moved one spacer above the stem to lower the handlebar height.

So anyway, here are more pic showing new shiny purple parts. Most of the ano purple parts from different sources were very similar in shade! So that worked out great!  I agree with DJ, this will be the extent of my purpleling the bike. Though I'm waiting for a set of ano purple presta caps 










Sent from my C6916 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

Below is a picture of my rocky mtn thunderbolt which is matte black and I have gone with blue bits on it.


----------

